# Mountain colors



## carver (Oct 27, 2014)

Woody lake


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 27, 2014)

Neat shot.  Getting closer to peak!


----------



## carver (Oct 27, 2014)

I think this past weekend was it for the Mountains,got kinda windy the last couple of days and blew a lot of leaves off.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 28, 2014)

Good one!  That's a scene that is disappearing all too quickly.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 19, 2014)

Beautiful shot!


----------



## carver (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 20, 2014)

looks like a nice place to be great picture


----------



## Yota Love (Nov 20, 2014)

Great Shot!


----------



## carver (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks Joseph


----------

